# DIAC contact #



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

Hey guys,

I've been trying to call DIAC to get the status of my application, but their number is always busy, even on weekends and after business hours. I spoke to my agent who askd me to be patient and wait to hear from the CO. I've been patient since sep-2009 !! PLE's have been raised, all i know is that there is a CO.

The numbers that I have is 0061-396574115 (which is always busy) & 0061-30364613 (which is not in use any more)

Can you please help me with any other numbers for DIAC if you have..


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

The correct number is 0061-1300364613


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> The correct number is 0061-1300364613


Thanks satpal. will try that # on mon. Hope to hear something positive from them. Pray for me.... ray2:


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

srn_29 said:


> Thanks satpal. will try that # on mon. Hope to hear something positive from them. Pray for me.... ray2:


If your occupation is on CSL, then you should get the visa anytime. Just call them & check as it worked for me when i called DIAC & they granted visa on the same day.

Best of luck to you

Cheers!


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> If your occupation is on CSL, then you should get the visa anytime. Just call them & check as it worked for me when i called DIAC & they granted visa on the same day.
> 
> Best of luck to you
> 
> Cheers!



My occupation is on CSL, my employee verification was done in dec-2009, after which the PLEs were raised through which i got to know there's finally a CO, again no news from them. They haven't requested for Meds & PCC yet, I'm going to call them first thing in the morning tomorrow, hope it works for me also like you.. ray:


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Calling DIAC actually worked for me too.. I called DIAC and I was granted VISA the next working day.. go ahead and call them.. they are generally good guys..

Good Luck..


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Calling DIAC actually worked for me too.. I called DIAC and I was granted VISA the next working day.. go ahead and call them.. they are generally good guys..
> 
> Good Luck..



Hai Randhir & satpal,

I called DIAC just now, i was informed that it my application is with the CO and she also asked me to wait till i hear from my CO. I'm tired of waiting, why is it so difficult for them to decide a yes or a no....    

Do these guys have info on any application if it is approved or declined, do they give this info on phn when we call them?


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

srn_29 said:


> Hai Randhir & satpal,
> 
> I called DIAC just now, i was informed that it my application is with the CO and she also asked me to wait till i hear from my CO. I'm tired of waiting, why is it so difficult for them to decide a yes or a no....
> 
> Do these guys have info on any application if it is approved or declined, do they give this info on phn when we call them?


Hi srn,

Normally once the CO was assigned for me, they asked for Medical & PCC. Is your application paper based or Online? I hope they will ask for Meds & PCC soon now.

Regards
satpal


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> Hi srn,
> 
> Normally once the CO was assigned for me, they asked for Medical & PCC. Is your application paper based or Online? I hope they will ask for Meds & PCC soon now.
> 
> ...


My application is paperbased, guess even u filed in sep-2009 right? Hopefully my application also starts to move forward atleast now.


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

srn_29 said:


> My application is paperbased, guess even u filed in sep-2009 right? Hopefully my application also starts to move forward atleast now.



I haven't heard anything yet, DIAC is driving me crazy.  :frusty: :mad2: Guess, by the time i hear anything from them, i would have totally lost interest in migrating to Aus


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

srn_29 said:


> I haven't heard anything yet, DIAC is driving me crazy.  :frusty: :mad2: Guess, by the time i hear anything from them, i would have totally lost interest in migrating to Aus




Don't worry Srn_29... the answer you got from DIAC is standard, we also got the same answer... but the customer support representative, sets up a reminder for CO to look at.. 

If everything is OK with your case, your CO can send your case for approval. Normally, neither CSR nor the CO can take decision on your case, they only write their observation and recomendations for their manager to decide on your case. 

Good Luck buddy.. you will hear from them soon..


----------



## warrenholly (Feb 23, 2009)

Do they have an email address where you can ask questions. Thanks.


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

warrenholly said:


> Do they have an email address where you can ask questions. Thanks.



Hi, I have an agent who raises PLEs on my behalf, but i guess this is the email address, you can send a blank email to it and you might get an response but mostly an automated response.

[email protected]


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Don't worry Srn_29... the answer you got from DIAC is standard, we also got the same answer... but the customer support representative, sets up a reminder for CO to look at..
> 
> If everything is OK with your case, your CO can send your case for approval. Normally, neither CSR nor the CO can take decision on your case, they only write their observation and recomendations for their manager to decide on your case.
> 
> Good Luck buddy.. you will hear from them soon..


Thanks randhir, hope to hear something soon that too positive.


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

mr.india said:


> Don't worry Srn_29... the answer you got from DIAC is standard, we also got the same answer... but the customer support representative, sets up a reminder for CO to look at..
> 
> If everything is OK with your case, your CO can send your case for approval. Normally, neither CSR nor the CO can take decision on your case, they only write their observation and recomendations for their manager to decide on your case.
> 
> Good Luck buddy.. you will hear from them soon..


Hey Randhir,

Interesting info....
Well this info is new to me as i was under the impression that it's CO who will finally decide to approve or reject the application. 

Appreciate if you throw some light on this as i guess you hold some information.

I am 175 csl applicant (NOV-09) and waiting for outcome. From my side i have done every thing and i guess i am going through what most of you guys have already experienced.......WAITING.

Thanks.


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

bbraj said:


> Hey Randhir,
> 
> Interesting info....
> Well this info is new to me as i was under the impression that it's CO who will finally decide to approve or reject the application.
> ...


Pleased to meet you there :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

bbraj said:


> Hey Randhir,
> 
> Interesting info....
> Well this info is new to me as i was under the impression that it's CO who will finally decide to approve or reject the application.
> ...


Hey BBraj,

The information in this post is purely based on my assumptions..

I believe, CO's task is divided in three broad categories as:

1. Internal Checks.
2. External Check
3. Routine processing. 

Internal are the going through the application and attached documentation, this checks continues till you upload your medicals and PCC etc.. 

External are getting information from Skill assessing body, IELTS, employers, and if required, national information on the applicant to validate character authenticity etc. etc.. 

CO updates, his observations and findings on the case and forwards it to his superiors to take a decision on it. 

As I can see you are November 2009 applicant and should have got your visa by now... I would suggest you to call DIAC and check which stage is it in?

regards,
Randhir Singh


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

mr.india said:


> Hey BBraj,
> 
> The information in this post is purely based on my assumptions..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Randhir.

Well...I called and exchanged email too and came to know it is in the last stage.
Let's see. 

Wish me luck.

Thanks.


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

binary-zero said:


> Pleased to meet you there :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

bbraj said:


> Thanks for the info Randhir.
> 
> Well...I called and exchanged email too and came to know it is in the last stage.
> Let's see.
> ...


GOOOD LUCK to all you guys waiting for visa..


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

mr.india said:


> GOOOD LUCK to all you guys waiting for visa..


Thanks Mate.


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

mr.india said:


> Hey BBraj,
> 
> The information in this post is purely based on my assumptions..
> 
> ...


Hey Guys,

Now i guess i am loosing my mind.
Really don't know what to think.....

Well as i wrote in few of my last post that i applied Nov-09. All my doc status shows "Met" in March 2010 itself but no visa due to my wife PCC which got delayed and CO gave extra time. PCC sent with in extra time. Called DIAC n they said call us after a month if no visa then. Sent a mail to CO and got reply wait 5-6 week. Called DIAC again after a month and got reply that CO had already replied to my mail and asked to wait so kindly wait. 

Bloddy Hell....Why...??
I know it's wrong thought but just want to relax.

Thanks,
BBraj 

Front page does not show status update


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

BBraj,

Funny thing is that We called DIAC when we were in similar stage, they said to wait for 5-6 weeks and we got our grant letter very next working day. 

So, 5-6 weeks is an indicative figure and quite standard reply. 
Wait for some more time and you will be there.

Regards,
Randhir Singh


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

> Don't worry Srn_29... the answer you got from DIAC is standard, we also got the same answer... but the customer support representative, sets up a reminder for CO to look at..
> 
> If everything is OK with your case, your CO can send your case for approval. Normally, neither CSR nor the CO can take decision on your case, they only write their observation and recomendations for their manager to decide on your case.
> 
> Good Luck buddy.. you will hear from them soon..



I met the manager at the agency yesterday, she tells me that i should hear something by july-2010 as DIAC has stopped accepting new applications temporarily. She tells me that if there was any problem they would have sent rejection letter by now. She said that she will follow it up for me, let'see.. :eyebrows:


----------



## sam99r (May 1, 2010)

mr.india said:


> BBraj,
> 
> Funny thing is that We called DIAC when we were in similar stage, they said to wait for 5-6 weeks and we got our grant letter very next working day.
> 
> ...


Hey,
I wrote to CO team saying my doc status shows met for 2 weeks now and I wish to know if my documentation is ok and when I can expect a grant letter. This morning I got a mail from the CO saying no doc required and application is in routine processing and this could take 4-6 weeks and thanks for your patience.

I am hoping they wud not take another 6 weeks as they have already taken 2 weeks now...
Any thoughts and experiences on this stage?
Cheers
Sam


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

sam99r said:


> Hey,
> I wrote to CO team saying my doc status shows met for 2 weeks now and I wish to know if my documentation is ok and when I can expect a grant letter. This morning I got a mail from the CO saying no doc required and application is in routine processing and this could take 4-6 weeks and thanks for your patience.
> 
> I am hoping they wud not take another 6 weeks as they have already taken 2 weeks now...
> ...


Don't worry Sam,

That's a general reply, I also got the same e-mail but I called DIAC after that, I had called DIAC only once and they were very polite in answering our questions. 

They said to wait for 2-4 Weeks for finalization and next working day, we got our grant letter.. I believe, you will get ur grant letter soon. 

Regards,
Randhir Singh


----------



## baks (May 6, 2010)

*help me*

[Name:baks
Date of Visa application: 10/12/2011 (Diac)
Nationality: Indian
High/Low Risk: HR
Trade/profession:Office manager
Visa type: 176
Which State Sponsored: ACT
Date of SMP Applications: 12/05/11
Date of SMP Granted: 18/10/11
Onshore/offshore: offshore
Pre-November 2010 Category: 2
Medicals submitted: Mar 02 Front Loaded 
Police check submitted: Mar 13 Front Loaded 
Date CO assigned: 14 Feb 2011.
On 22 April 2011, I send a mail to my case officer for the status of my application.On 05 May 2011, I received the mail from my Case officer replying that ur case is under external and internal process, and they can finalise within 3 month.I want to know that how much time they took for external and internal checking and what they are checking ?

Thanks..


----------



## baks (May 6, 2010)

Name:baks
Date of Visa application: 10/12/2011 (Diac)
Nationality: Indian
High/Low Risk: HR
Trade/profession:Office manager
Visa type: 176
Which State Sponsored: ACT
Date of SMP Applications: 12/05/11
Date of SMP Granted: 18/10/11
Onshore/offshore: offshore
Pre-November 2010 Category: 2
Medicals submitted: Mar 02 Front Loaded
Police check submitted: Mar 13 Front Loaded
Date CO assigned: 14 Feb 2011.
On 22 April 2011, I send a mail to my case officer for the status of my application.On 05 May 2011, I received the mail from my Case officer replying that ur case is under external and internal process, and they can finalise within 3 month.I want to know that how much time they took for external and internal checking and what they are checking ?

Thanks..


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

"External checks" refer to security checks performed by other government agencies such as the ASIO...they can take some time.


----------

